# Vera Bradley cross-body bag that will fit Kindle w/case?



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

I recently discovered that I like Vera Bradley. I also recently discovered the I like Kindles. And I not-so-recently discovered that I like to buy accessories for my electronics  So I am looking for suggestions.... I only like cross body bags, but I am trying to find a pocketbook that will fit a Kindle with a case plus other stuff (wallet, iPod, phone, medicine/personal items, and other random things). I have the hipster from VB, but it is not very wide and doesn't comfortably hold the Kindle in a case plus my other stuff. Does anyone have any suggestions for another VB bag? Or another bag that is cross-body AND washable (we have tons of snow, slush, and salt here!)? I am NOT girly, so the fact that I even like any of VB's stuff is amazing, so non-pattern bags are OK.

Thank you in advance for any suggestions!!

This is the bag I have now:
http://www.verabradley.com/product/Category/Handbags/Hipster/1001054/defaultColor/Twirly+Birds+Navy/pc/638/c/0/sc/641/p/1001054.uts


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

May want to check this link. You can pm the person as she makes them to order for other people. There was also another picture that she made for someone using the red hat fabric, red/purple. This has zipper pocket on back, 2 slip in pockets on front, and 3 or 6 pockets inside plus room for Kindle in case.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,41211.0.html

I have 3 of these, one with book/newspaper fabric, one with snowman/plaid fabric, and this VB shown. She has many photo's available if you want to pm her for ideas.


----------



## karichelle (Dec 28, 2010)

Well...I was going to suggest the Hipster, since I have no problems carrying the Kindle in mine, but I have the "old style" Hipster. (And I don't carry much stuff, otherwise.) I also have a bag I think is called Lindsay (or Lindsey?) that has a flap closure and a long strap that can be used cross-body. It's larger inside than the Hipster. Not sure if that bag is still being made though.

ETA: Looks like it's discontinued, but there are a lot on eBay. http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=m570&_nkw=vera+bradley+lindsay&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a small VB that my K3 fits perfectly in, but I don't have it in a case. Also, it's so darn old I have no idea what the style name is. 0_0 It zips rather than having a flap.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

dixiehellcat said:


> I have a small VB that my K3 fits perfectly in, but I don't have it in a case. Also, it's so darn old I have no idea what the style name is. 0_0 It zips rather than having a flap.


Can you post a picture? I may be able to identify it for you.


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

Tabatha said:


> Can you post a picture? I may be able to identify it for you.


Here it is.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think the Lindsay is the perfect size bag for the Kindle and other stuff.. It's not too big. I have 2 or 3 of them.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

The Lindsay bag does look perfect... I'll have to keep my eye open for it on ebay in a color I like... too bad it's not made any more with the new fabrics.

Or the "On the Go"...


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

dixiehellcat said:


> Here it is.


Hi, it's a Blue Coin Petite. From VB website Blue Coin (July 2000 - July 2002) Several on ebay now for $39+, per-owned. You can still find these petite bags in various colors on ebay.

Another similar one I think would work is the older mom's day out, and the Blue Toile buckle bag/first issue spectator. Actually any of the spectators will work well, a bit larger than the petite tho.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I also have a couple of the Lindsay's which I use for my Netbook. Larger than what I want for an everyday bag tho, so have a couple of the Hipsters for Kindle carry, as well as the Handmade Hipsters made by Patricia (pg4003) here which I like way better than the Vera ones. If searching ebay for lindsay, must do both searchs by mis-spelling Lindsey.

On the Go is also a bit large.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

On the Go is my favorite, it's my "go to" style.  I can fit my Kindle in a case, a small cosmetic case with a few essentials, and a wallet inside.  There is not a seperate compartment for Kindle, but it all sits nicely together in there.  I keep my mifi and Ipod touch in the inside slips and my cell phone and keys slip into the pockets on the sides.  The outside zip is convenient for those things you want to get quickly (I keep a small ID case with my ID and debit card there).  It can also be carried cross-body.  I have tried almost every style and the On the Go is my just-about-perfect bag.  I like the old style hipster for trips or long shopping jaunts, it is my second fave, but I haven't tried to carry it with the Kindle in it.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you for the on the go feedback. I think that is looking better and better. I like big-ish pocket books, and also that style (slight curved at the top). I have a "Libby" and I love that style, but it is just too small. I tend to carry too many things - cell phone, ipod, wallet, checkbook, meds/personal items, then whatever else I might need for the day. Hipster is just a tad too tight will all of that, and Libby is too short. And i like that on the go doesn't have a flap.. I hate having to flip up a flap to get to something.. just a pet peeve of mine. 

Thank you again for the info!


----------



## dixiehellcat (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks, Tabatha! I remembered the color was Blue Coin but not the style name...have to go prowl ebay now. You evil enabler you.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

You're welcome.  It is a very convenient (and cute!) bag to carry.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

dixiehellcat said:


> Thanks, Tabatha! I remembered the color was Blue Coin but not the style name...have to go prowl ebay now. You evil enabler you.


They did change the style a bit in 2003, appears to have rounded bottom corners, and placed border differently, down center instead of around bottom. Have fun exploring ebay.


----------

